# VCDS 10.6.0 x64 install issue‏



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

I had this problem with the beta, but didn't follow up on it as the 32 bit version ran just fine. Now the new version detects my 64 bit operating system and installs the 64 bit version, and the program no longer runs. 

By the way, my interface is HEX+CAN USB HC477649 Rev. B. 

After installing the program and USB drivers, I double click the shortcut to open VCDS and I get an error message box headed "IARP64" containing the message "Unregistered!" I then get a vista error message indicating VCDS has stopped working. Here is the text from the "problem details" dialog: 

Problem signature: 
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH 
Application Name: VCDS.EXE 
Application Version: 10.6.0.0 
Application Timestamp: 4c2b954d 
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll 
Fault Module Version: 6.0.6002.18005 
Fault Module Timestamp: 49e0421d 
Exception Code: c0000005 
Exception Offset: 0000000000039790 
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3 
Locale ID: 1033 
Additional Information 1: a347 
Additional Information 2: 6943fd74dd1946ab6b66b4549f21ecd1 
Additional Information 3: 90c7 
Additional Information 4: 39b52554e7b603e2ba37d2fd5e215e99 

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## BigFabri (Aug 9, 2010)

try to run in compatible mode and select win xp. maybe works


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Please send an email to support.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Fixed!*

I made that original post while I was on vacation (wanted to check/clear codes after draining my battery), so I apologize for the delay in updating. I submitted an e-mail to support at the same time and got a response from Mr. Uwe Ross himself!! 

He sent me an updated vcds.exe file and got the problem solved. It will be incorporated into the next VCDS release! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ochakib (Jul 22, 2005)

I see the same issue. I installed windows 7 and downloaded the latest VCDS 10.6. It always say unregistred. Is there a solution to this ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

Please contact Ross Tech support directly along with a complete description of the issue. Our email address can be found when you click on the [About] button in VCDS.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

NeoAtreides said:


> After installing the program and USB drivers, I double click the shortcut to open VCDS and I get an error message box headed "IARP64" containing the message "Unregistered!" I then get a vista error message indicating VCDS has stopped working. Here is the text from the "problem details" dialog:


You need to email Ross-Tech support. I had the exact same problem on one computer, I emailed R-T and got a reply from Uwe. He said that they had seen this problem before but they had not yet been able to duplicate it, so they have not yet been able to track down the cause. They will send you a link to download the 32 bit version of 10.6.1 and it will work perfectly. This issue only happens with the 64 bit version and the standard installer will always install the 64 bit version on 64 bit systems. With any luck they will fix it before the next release.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ochakib (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks. It seems they only deal with registred users. I got my VAG from another user. Can I still download the 32bit version ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

You should register for tech support as explained here in FAQ 3.10

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#3.10

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=RS&Product_Code=VUDOT


----------



## ochakib (Jul 22, 2005)

This is interesting. So I need to pay $99 to register so that I can get the software to work. This doesn't make any sense. I am not asking for a warranty, the dongle isn't broken. However you guys put a software that doesn't work on Windows 7 64bit. It seems to me that the solution is to provide the 32bit version of the software for this to work.
I will not pay $99 to get the 32bit version of the software.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

It doesn't work on a very limited number of PCs with 64-bit Windows installations, probably on the order of 1%. There will be a 10.6.2 soon which we believe will fix that.

Since you are not a registered user, your choices are:

A) Wait until we have an official fix for it
B) Install a 32-bit OS
C) Register for support

-Uwe-


----------



## ochakib (Jul 22, 2005)

When the fix will be release ?


----------

